# medium format lens



## explody pup (Feb 23, 2006)

I might be picking up a 6x7 camera this weekend.  I currently have a 35mm lens and a medium format lens for my enlarger.  Will the MF lens work with 6x7, or will it only work for 6x6 at the largest?

I know, either way, I'll have to buy a 6x7 film holder.

Thanks, folks.


----------



## theinvisiblecity (Feb 23, 2006)

what's the focal length of your lens?....usually between 75mm to around 90mm works best......I use a 75mm for 6x6 and 6x7 and it's fine...


----------



## ksmattfish (Feb 23, 2006)

It'll probably work fine.  I use the same 80mm lens for both 6x6 and 6x7.  Watch for light fall off around the edges and corners.


----------

